# Dreadnought - WiP



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

Thought I'd throw this up as a work in progress, although I'm moving from Virginia to California next week and then starting a new job, so unlikely that I'll be progressing much until early next year 

Nevermind.


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, and this is in no way Warhammer related, as you'll probably be able to tell... but I'm about to format the workstation in my office and found this in my "renders" folder.

So I thought I'd throw it up too  

It's the only render of it I bothered outputting, as it was just a test to see how things were looking and I didn't get round to finishing the model. Maybe I will soon. I started it in Maya and was annoyed at the lack of greebling options in Maya, so I moved to 3dsMax but the model lost a lot of structure and essentially became unworkable. Probably something I did wrong.


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

Hm, really impressive! 
I'm really curious how the Dreadnaught will look like in the end :3
I love all the walkers in the WH40k but the Dreadnaught is one of my fave ^^

The legs look really nice so far  And that TIE fighter is impressive oO


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

One of the reasons that the dreadnought hasn't progressed from there is that it's really just box modelling after that - draw cube, move points in space to give it shape, repeat until finished. Other than some tubing coming off the lascannons / flamer, it's a fairly tedious model to do from this point onwards 

The fun part was the legs, as all the pistons are animated, so they work as they would on a real dreadnought etc. Or, at least, they should in theory. I've not tried to animate them yet.

ohmygodnoes animated zombie dreadnought legs chasing me halp!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

very nice. 

Legs look a smidge too wide to me, but then maybe that's just me?


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

We had a class from 3DMax last year and we were building up a model with the use of the side, top and front view pictures of that current object (in our case, we had to draw a costume character from that 3x angles but you can always use photoes ^^).
We used polygons to build it up one by one, fitting the polygons to the image under it. It was kinda easy that way. We made a face using this technique too ^^

Sorry if what I said wasn't making too much sense, but I can't really describe what the heck we done exactly xD I have some issues with english art paragraphs


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

i like it so far, as you said it probably would be tedious from the legs up but i really think you should do it anyway, it would look really nice and i'm sure people would like to see the end result. Also if you could animate it, it would be really good. if you havn't seen it look on youtube for dreadnought, theres a animation that you could take some ideas from etc.


----------

